# Bobcat A300 question



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

ok so i recently just purchased a 2002 Bobcat A300 and snow wolf 9 ft. plow/pusher, im wanting a litle extra traction since were pretty much ice packed under snow here, my question to you guys is can i run chains on my rear tires while using the all wheel steer mode?? i got the chains from same guy i purchased machine from and he told me to make sure i stay in skid steer mode but he couldnt tell me why! just said do not do it, wondering if any one who has aws has and if there were any problems. thanks alot


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't answer your question, but as far as traction, make sure you pressure on all 4 wheels. the biggest problem most guys have is that the take the front tires of the ground and you will loose all traction on ice.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an '06 A300. We rarely, if ever, use the skid mode. In time you to will see how much better it works while steering. Skid comes in handy occasionally but not often in what we do. We are running chains lately because of the high acumulations of heavy/wet snow. I have encountered no issues with chains and turning. I have used LaCleede 2441s mud service and we are now using Pewag 8.2 mm square links. Even when all 4 wheels are chained up I have had no issues while steering. Sometimes I can hear a little clanking (sounds as though the chains may be hitting the frame) bit I think it's the tails (the excess chain that is left over after the cams are engaged). We normally cut off the excess (if we need to) but my tires are no longer new, and I'm thinking of swicthing to the severe duty tires, so I decided to wait and see how they fit the new set, if the chains last that long. The Pewags are supposed to last 2-3X what the LaCleedes do so I think the chains will be around for a while. As you will find the tire life on the A series is fantastic. We have over 1800 hrs on the OEM heavy duty tires and still have about 1/2" of tread left.


----------



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

hey thanks for the comforting reply! i will atemp aws with chains tomm, ive studied and studied this situation and could not possibly figure out why this couldnt be done! yes i was told about tire life, my skid was bought with 695 hours, original tires on with about 60% tread left! thanks again


----------



## emilbanks (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an A300 and plow some really steep mountain driveways.
I keep chains on the rear wheels and never had an issue, I only use skid steer mode if Im reall into tight places and it appears to work best in skid steer mode when you need to back it on a trailer other than that Im always in all steer mode.

ETB


----------

